# NanoBSD interface & vlan script



## lucifercipher (Apr 16, 2014)

Gentlemen, 

Can anyone of you fine scripters write a simple configuration script to do the following.

When launched, display a menu1 for 

a) List interfaces

b) Add / Assign / Configure Interfaces    
 i) iface selection
 ii) IP address
 iii) Bitmask
 iv) Route
 v) Make cf card writeable
 vi) Save configuration for presistance
 vii) Return to menu1

c) List current VLANs

```
i) if exist VLANs
         then
       display list of vlans
         else
       return to menu1
```
d) Add VLAN 
i. Check if other VLAN already exist to avoid a conflict of same name creation
ii. Ask for the name of VLAN , VLAN ID and which physical interface it should be attached to while displaying list of interfaces
iii. Ask for VLAN ip address and bitmask
iv. Ask if cloned interface "trunk" feature is required.
v. Make cf card writeable
vi. Append configuration and add to rc.conf file
vii. Write new configuration
viii. Make cf card readonly again
ix. Return to menu1

e) Exit menu1


Seems like its much to ask but can it be simplified ?

Much appreciated!


----------

